# My drawings



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HEY EVERYONE:-D:-D, I know that everyone is always putting up their drawing and wanting them to be seen and wanting other people to ask them to draw their bettas for them and this is exactly one of those threads just with a different way of drawing them.:-D:-D I sketch instead of coloring my bettas after

Okay here they are sorry the plakat is really not that good:-D

Here is the plakat:-D:









Here is Veles. Which BTW is BettaSlaves betta:-D:









The rest are just pictures and other photos that i sketched:-D

Here is a VT betta:-D:









Here is a male VT caring for its young in a small bowl. I know that thats not how its supposed to be but i thought it was cute:-D Here he is:









And a horribly bad CT that i sketched. Well he was my first drawing of a betta:/ :








AND SORRY THE PICTURES ARE SO DARK ITS JUST BECAUSE I TOOK THEM WITH A PHONE:/
SO WHAT DO YOU THINK? YOU LIKE?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont worry guys/gals ill make sure i get the pics bigger and more seeable lol

Edit @ 4:56 PM:sorry people i cant make them bigger because they came from a phone sorry can you still see them?


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

ummmmm. no image at all


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hermitpaws said:


> ummmmm. no image at all


you dont see any thing?


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> you dont see any thing?


NOpe, nothing, not even a blank image outline...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://thumbp2.mail.vip.sk1.yahoo.com/tn?sid=2456923587&mid=AEbFtEQAASvwTGhNIQOvVWicqTg&midoffset=1_851115&partid=2&f=454&fid=Inbox

okay ill try this again  try the link does that work?


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Says im forbidden.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hermitpaws said:


> Says im forbidden.


okay i can try just one more thing


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you hit the "Manage Attachment" Button?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Redo on the drawings*

okay here is the bettas that i have sketched...well tried to anyway.

the first one is of the plakat.

the second is veles (bettaslaves betta)

the third is a veiltail caring for its young

the forth is just of any VT betta

the last is of the crowntail betta


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

I can just make out the images!!!! Nice job!!! Looks like another artist was just Born!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hermitpaws said:


> I can just make out the images!!!! Nice job!!! Looks like another artist was just Born!!


thanks but im not a very good artist though i try. but i want to be someday so i will keep on with them


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

I like them alot. Your good :]


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah, I see them now... They look so kewl! You could be an artist!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks ill try to get bigger pictures so they are better to see


----------

